# Borsa Bella e-reader bags



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got my new Kindle and am in the process of dressing it up with a skin and cover, when I decided I needed something to carry it in. I noticed the Borsa Bella ad and found a perfect one for my daughter's future Kindle (that she doesn't know she's getting yet). So I ordered it Friday and it got here today (Monday). Here's the Seasons of Grace e-reader travel bag:










Then I saw one for myself and fell in love, but I couldn't find it listed. I contacted them just to see if I wasn't looking in the right place and Melissa answered me right away. She said she had a tiny bit of the material left, and yes it was just enough to make me an e-reader Roo bag in Red Rock print:










Let me just say that Borsa Bella's service is totally awesome and the travel bag is absolutely gorgeous and the craftsmanship flawless. Count me as one happy customer!


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my BB travel bag, I never leave home without it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know anyone who hasn't been happy with Borsa Bella!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Borsa Bella bags are top notch!! Great quality workmanship and superior customer service!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

So now I'm looking at more skins to switch out to match my bag.  Ordered an Oberon cover to match.  And here I thought loading the Kindle up with books would be where I'd spend my money.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> So now I'm looking at more skins to switch out to match my bag. Ordered an Oberon cover to match. And here I thought loading the Kindle up with books would be where I'd spend my money.


LOL......little did you know


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I had no idea, when I got my first Kindle, how much time I'd spend looking at all the accessories!! But then, if you hang around KindleBoards very much at all, you'll be enabled before you know it. It's all their fault


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

mrskb said:


> But then, if you hang around KindleBoards very much at all, you'll be enabled before you know it. It's all their fault


Ooo, can I tell my husband that when he sees the credit card statement ("It's not my fault. _They_ made me do it!")

But really, I know I appreciate all the suggestions and comments here. They have been very helpful in deciding which accessories might be best for me. I even found out about some coupon codes that I used for my skins.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a Borsa Bella bag from a member here and I love it!
I can't believe I have a skin to protect the Kindle, an Oberon cover to protect the Kindle and now a Borsa Bella bag to protect them all!  
I blame you all!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

have a few roo bags and I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The Borsa Bella bags are really top-notch in quality. I _still _haven't found my e-reader bag that I misplaced in my stamping room last year. I probably never will. _ I wonder if the cat took it?_


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to this post, I'm going to be ordering a travel bag once I figure out WHICH fabric I want! Too many choices  Also going to order a gadget bag for my camera.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> The Borsa Bella bags are really top-notch in quality. I _still _haven't found my e-reader bag that I misplaced in my stamping room last year. I probably never will. _ I wonder if the cat took it?_


Hmm, yes, the kitty in your flashing avatar looks _verrry_ guilty.

My roo bag arrived today! Of course, I had to go buy a color-coordinated laptop bag in aqua and brown, so I'd be all matchy-matchy for my trip. Will try to remember to post pictures when I get back. Maybe the Oberon cover will be here then?



> Also going to order a gadget bag for my camera.


Well, you just gave me another excuse to keep browsing the site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mrskb said:


> I had no idea, when I got my first Kindle, how much time I'd spend looking at all the accessories!! But then, if you hang around KindleBoards very much at all, you'll be enabled before you know it. It's all their fault


Yes, we have a lot of enablers!

Betsy


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I ordered a Kindle bag from her etsy site last week - can't wait for it to arrive here


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

On a side note... I FOUND my Borsa Bella e-reader bag today!!! It was in my stamping room. Apparently it fell behind a drawer in my storage unit -- so basically impossible to see. WHEW!  (At least the cat is off the hook.)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> On a side note... I FOUND my Borsa Bella e-reader bag today!!! It was in my stamping room. Apparently it fell behind a drawer in my storage unit -- so basically impossible to see. WHEW! (At least the cat is off the hook.)


YAY!!!


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

When ordering the covers from the etsy site do you get an email to say when it has been despatched does anyone know


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, you do  That's where I ordered mine from and it was shipped on Saturday.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

When I worked with Melissa she was amazing.  I didn't use my BB much, and eventually sold it...but it was great quality and the experience was great.


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, here's the damage this post caused 

Travel Bag - Where The Green Fern Grows (didn't photograph well in the light today, has brighter colors, more gold)
Small Gadget Bag - D Is For Dogwood (fits my Canon PowerShot A495)




























Gorgeous! So well made! I would recommend these bags to anyone!


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

CocoaDragonfly said:


> Yes, you do  That's where I ordered mine from and it was shipped on Saturday.


Hmmm....I ordered the same items as you and mine also shipped on Saturday - I see you've received yours already (and they look great!). However, I'm in Canada, so wonder when I will get mine?! I also can't say enough about my fabulous Borsa Bella experience and haven't even seen my bags yet. Melissa was awesome in helping me try to find a fabric that "matched" the Decalgirl skin and Oberon cover that I was also ordering. She even sent me a preview of some new fabrics she'd just received because she thought I might like them, and I did end up choosing one of those for the eReader travel bag. I think I ended up choosing the My Purple Haiku for my gadget bag...but looked at (and liked) so many that I can't even say for sure!

I had no idea when my husband bought me my Kindle that I would end up spending so much $ on accessories for it (neither did he, or I'm sure he wouldn't have bought it ). I do find though, that when I purchase something online, it's kind of like it's free because I never actually hand over my credit card - lol!

I will post pics of my Borsa Bella goodies when they eventually arrive.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

If anyone has the initials DB, BB has a deal for you. She has a e-reader travel bag that was supposed to have initials BD, but she reversed them. She is offering it for 1/2 price!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

CocoaDragonfly said:


> Ok, here's the damage this post caused
> 
> Travel Bag - Where The Green Fern Grows (didn't photograph well in the light today, has brighter colors, more gold)


I _almost_ got that one. Think of it this way - now you can look erudite (reading your Kindle) and stylish (with your Borsa Bella bag). 

Here's my ensemble (with matchy-matchy laptop bag and an extra skin):










And here's my daughter's:


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I _almost_ got that one. Think of it this way - now you can look erudite (reading your Kindle) and stylish (with your Borsa Bella bag).
> 
> Here's my ensemble (with matchy-matchy laptop bag and an extra skin):
> 
> ...


Hey, that's a great looking laptop bag. What is it?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Hey, that's a great looking laptop bag. What is it?


It's from the luggage department at Meijer's. Brand is called TRVL. There was the brown with robin's egg blue and also chartreuse and brown. This one was only $20 and it has pockets on the front flap and back side, both big enough for a Kindle in its travel or roo bag to fit. They also have one slightly larger laptop bag with more pockets, wheels and a pull handle (it was $50, though). Plus, they had a pull-along carry-on luggage bag and an extra big bag.

Oh no, I'm being an enabler.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> It's from the luggage department at Meijer's. Brand is called TRVL. There was the brown with robin's egg blue and also chartreuse and brown. This one was only $20 and it has pockets on the front flap and back side, both big enough for a Kindle in its travel or roo bag to fit. They also have one slightly larger laptop bag with more pockets, wheels and a pull handle (it was $50, though). Plus, they had a pull-along carry-on luggage bag and an extra big bag.
> 
> Oh no, I'm being an enabler.


Oh thank you! I have no need for yet another laptop bag (or do I?). That little bit of embroidery sets it apart. And the price is right too! I like enablers; gives me someone to blame when the packages arrive! Hee-Hee!


----------

